# 6th largest tortoise species



## TortoiseKeeper6 (Jul 31, 2017)

Largest tortoise species Galapagos Tortoise
Second largest Aldabra Tortoise
Third largest Sulcata Tortoise
Fourth largest Burmese Mountain Tortoise
Fifth largest Yellow Foot
Sixth largest ???? 
I've been thinking about what could be the 6th largest tortoise species I think it might be a leopard tortoise but I really have no idea I'm just curious thanks!


----------



## Tom (Jul 31, 2017)

Depends on if you want to go by generalities or the extremes.

Example: I read something that said the largest tortoise that lived in recent time (i.e. not extinct…) was an extremely large Aldabra at 896 pounds. Generally though, Galops are larger than Aldabras.

Likewise, there have been living yellow foot tortoises that were bigger than most Burmese tortoises. And there are living populations of Ethiopian leopard tortoises that are larger than Burmese or YF tortoises. Those leopards are bigger than all but the biggest of sulcatas even.

My point is, that these lists of size by order are not so clear cut.


----------



## wellington (Jul 31, 2017)

I always read the leopards were right under the sulcatas, so leopards being 4th. I don't think it's quite so clear cut.


----------



## Koopa And Roxie (Oct 5, 2019)

1. Galapagos Giant Tortoise
2. Aldabra Giant Tortoise
3. African Sulcata Tortoise
4. Leopard Tortoise
5. Yellow-Footed Tortoise
6. ???


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 5, 2019)

Some of the Manouria emys phayrei get pretty darned big. Kapidolo Farms has a female that's almost 70lbs. I think Vic Morgan has a few very large females too.


----------



## jsheffield (Oct 5, 2019)

Yup, I've heard the manouria are the fourth largest....

J


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 5, 2019)

I've seen Bolivian GIANT Redfoot at the walk through exhibit behind a nursery in Tamarac Florida called Tropic Plants.(I assume they are Bolivian giants)
If these are "normal" they are larger than the largest Yellowfoot I've ever seen.
They are absolutely huge.
And definitely Redfooted.


----------



## Millerlite (Oct 5, 2019)

I would say 3rd could be MTs, yellow foots, and now we are seeing reds that big. 4th leopard but some leopard can easily make them 3rd. Think MT tortoise is considered 3rd with leopard 4th. 

Kyle


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 6, 2019)

Millerlite said:


> I would say 3rd could be MTs, yellow foots, and now we are seeing reds that big. 4th leopard but some leopard can easily make them 3rd. Think MT tortoise is considered 3rd with leopard 4th.
> 
> Kyle


Is selective breeding changing that list?


----------



## Millerlite (Oct 6, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Is selective breeding changing that list?


Hmm.. this can be a possibility. I guess it would be best to rank them in average. Subspecies too maybe list those seperate. 

Kyle


----------



## Markw84 (Oct 7, 2019)

Millerlite said:


> I would say 3rd could be MTs, yellow foots, and now we are seeing reds that big. 4th leopard but some leopard can easily make them 3rd. Think MT tortoise is considered 3rd with leopard 4th.
> 
> Kyle



Okay, what are "MTs"? Clearly sulcatas are #3 with average individuals over 100 lbs, and many examples over 300lbs. So the issue is how to rank 4, 5 and 6. If we go by averages we see, then the Manouria seem to be #4 with many individuals commonly over 70lbs. It is the apparent isolated populations of Giant Leopards of Ethiopia and the Giant Redfoot of Bolivia that then confuse the issue.

I doubt selective breeding has done anything to affect this yet as there just has not been that many generations created in captivity yet. However, isolating the bloodlines of some giant populations certainly would be needed if we are to start seeing a consistent size representation of those storied leopards and redfoot (and possible yellowfoot). I see pictures and hear stories, but are they unique individuals, or consistently large sizes in the populations of those? I'd love to see some Ethiopian leopards make it somehow to a good breeder in the US!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 7, 2019)

Markw84 said:


> Okay, what are "MTs"? Clearly sulcatas are #3 with average individuals over 100 lbs, and many examples over 300lbs. So the issue is how to rank 4, 5 and 6. If we go by averages we see, then the Manouria seem to be #4 with many individuals commonly over 70lbs. It is the apparent isolated populations of Giant Leopards of Ethiopia and the Giant Redfoot of Bolivia that then confuse the issue.
> 
> I doubt selective breeding has done anything to affect this yet as there just has not been that many generations created in captivity yet. However, isolating the bloodlines of some giant populations certainly would be needed if we are to start seeing a consistent size representation of those storied leopards and redfoot (and possible yellowfoot). I see pictures and hear stories, but are they unique individuals, or consistently large sizes in the populations of those? I'd love to see some Ethiopian leopards make it somehow to a good breeder in the US!!


Kyle refers to his Manouria emys phayrei as Mountain Tortoises (MT).


----------



## JTExotics (Apr 20, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've seen Bolivian GIANT Redfoot at the walk through exhibit behind a nursery in Tamarac Florida called Tropic Plants.(I assume they are Bolivian giants)
> If these are "normal" they are larger than the largest Yellowfoot I've ever seen.
> They are absolutely huge.
> And definitely Redfooted.


The female yellowfoot from the St. Louis Zoo is 37” and 200 pounds. The male is 33” and 154 pounds. Yellowfoots are the fourth largest tortoise in the world, after the African Spurred (300lbs, from Sudan), Seychelles-Aldabra complex (600lbs), and the Galapagos tortoise complex (920lbs)


ZEROPILOT said:


> I've seen Bolivian GIANT Redfoot at the walk through exhibit behind a nursery in Tamarac Florida called Tropic Plants.(I assume they are Bolivian giants)
> If these are "normal" they are larger than the largest Yellowfoot I've ever seen.
> They are absolutely huge.
> And definitely Redfooted.





Markw84 said:


> Okay, what are "MTs"? Clearly sulcatas are #3 with average individuals over 100 lbs, and many examples over 300lbs. So the issue is how to rank 4, 5 and 6. If we go by averages we see, then the Manouria seem to be #4 with many individuals commonly over 70lbs. It is the apparent isolated populations of Giant Leopards of Ethiopia and the Giant Redfoot of Bolivia that then confuse the issue.
> 
> I doubt selective breeding has done anything to affect this yet as there just has not been that many generations created in captivity yet. However, isolating the bloodlines of some giant populations certainly would be needed if we are to start seeing a consistent size representation of those storied leopards and redfoot (and possible yellowfoot). I see pictures and hear stories, but are they unique individuals, or consistently large sizes in the populations of those? I'd love to see some Ethiopian leopards make it somehow to a good breeder in the US!!


The female yellowfoot from the St. Louis Zoo is 37” and 200 pounds. The male is 33” and 154 pounds. Yellowfoots are the fourth largest tortoise in the world, after the African Spurred (300+lbs) from Sudan, Seychelles-Aldabra complex (600lbs), and the Galapagos tortoise complex (920lbs). This is by Maximum size.


----------



## MichaelL (Apr 20, 2020)

Wonder what rank Russians are ?


----------



## TechnoCheese (Apr 20, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've seen Bolivian GIANT Redfoot at the walk through exhibit behind a nursery in Tamarac Florida called Tropic Plants.(I assume they are Bolivian giants)
> If these are "normal" they are larger than the largest Yellowfoot I've ever seen.
> They are absolutely huge.
> And definitely Redfooted.


Sounds amazing!


----------



## charlygal123 (Apr 21, 2020)

TechnoCheese said:


> Sounds amazing!


 my thoughts too


----------

